# "Diamond python" found taking a rest



## MesseNoire (Mar 28, 2015)

http://m.goldcoastbulletin.com.au/n...radise-esplanade/story-fnj94idh-1227282009366

I really hope that some numpty has used those photos as terrible examples......


----------



## cagey (Mar 28, 2015)

Can someone tell me if the snake in that first picture has the patterning of a diamond


Thanks


----------



## MesseNoire (Mar 28, 2015)

cagey said:


> Can someone tell me if the snake in that first picture has the patterning of a diamond
> 
> 
> Thanks



It's not a diamond at all. Not even a native species to Oz.


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 28, 2015)

It appears that the snake pictured was the snake released


----------



## MesseNoire (Mar 28, 2015)

*&quot;Diamond python&quot; found taking a rest*



Fuscus said:


> It appears that the snake pictured was the snake released



Whoever released this needs to have their testicles removed.


----------



## arevenant (Mar 28, 2015)

lets just pray they were using a stock image...


----------



## hulloosenator (Mar 28, 2015)

too stupid to even comment .........LOL


----------



## Firedrake (Mar 29, 2015)

oh good god


----------



## Leasdraco (Mar 29, 2015)

Had to be a stock photo used by someone who has never seen a diamond python. A snake is a snake right?


----------



## BrownHash (Mar 29, 2015)

Wouldn't be a stock photo. They usually have to reference the photo if it is. Also that photo's didn't show up on any of the image search i did. [MENTION=40664]arevenant[/MENTION]


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Mar 29, 2015)

it turns out the cops messed up bad, they have captured and released a boa,all they had to do was take a pic and send it to just about anyone who would id it as a non native species


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 30, 2015)

What the... ??? How the hell does any self-respecting Australian confuse a Boa Constrictor with a Diamond Python? Talk about taking a stab in the dark. Just goes to prove the old adage that "a little knowledge can be dangerous". A truly epic fail.


----------



## arevenant (Mar 30, 2015)

repercussions for idiot police? None.


----------



## Firedrake (Mar 30, 2015)

Wait, they called a reptile removalist, ended up catching it themselves, but they didn't wait for him to ID the snake before releasing it?


----------



## Leasdraco (Mar 30, 2015)

Wish they would do a follow up article on how the snake was misidentified and introduced another unwanted exotic into the environment.


----------



## zack13 (Mar 30, 2015)

Diamond pythons aren't even native to the area so at best they should have thought it someones pet if they thought it was a diamond python.


----------



## Striker (Mar 30, 2015)

I keep coming back to this thread. It's gold! I love how confidently they decided a non-native animal wasn't a pet. Hopefully the same cops will be around if any of the tigers ever escape from Dreamworld.....then they can help out by getting the "large stripy possum" they found back into the Australian bush as well.


----------



## cagey (Mar 30, 2015)

Hopefully it is a male and not a pregnant female.


----------



## princessparrot (Mar 31, 2015)

Omg!!! 
i hope they refind it and I hope it doesn't find a mate


----------



## Gaboon (Mar 31, 2015)

Hopefully they don't start crossing with the wild population of corns up there. That wouldn't be good.


----------



## princessparrot (Mar 31, 2015)

Gaboon said:


> Hopefully they don't start crossing with the wild population of corns up there. That wouldn't be good.


Can they actually do that? Aren't corn snakes colubrids?


----------



## Beans (Mar 31, 2015)

Rofl.


----------



## Gruni (Apr 1, 2015)

Given that I found that post on 1st April I had to look for the publication date to make sure it wasn't an April Fools joke!


----------



## spotTed (Apr 1, 2015)

I think its a hoax. 1- If the police had called a snake catcher there is no way they would have tried to handle it and remove it. They would have followed operating procedures.
2- Even if a hero cop would of caught and bagged it, they would have waited for the snake catcher to arrive and not release it. Again they would have followed operating procedures.
Has anyone contacted the DPI about this. They would have been all over this, if this was to be a true story.
Yes the DPI and police would try to keep it quiet, but only to stop members of the public going out to try and catch it and keep it for themselves.
Something about the whole story just doesn't seem right.
No Im not a cop but I do know that they have operating procedures that they have to follow. Snake catching would be a prime example for one. 
If it was a clueless cop who knew nothing about snakes, how did they know it wasn't poisonous. That kind of risk is not taken by people who don't know snakes, especially police officers who have strict operating procedures about this kind of issue.
A beat up in my opinion, again this is just my point of view.
Hope it is anyways. A reticulated python (I think) on the loose in the wild would not be a good thing.
Cant believe everything you read and in this case im leaning towards a hoax.


----------



## ajwill (Apr 1, 2015)

Yeah, the cops have 'strict standard operating procedures' for lots of things but that doesn't always mean they follow them. If they did, we'd see a lot less stories about misuse of police powers, particularly when it comes to use of force and weapons. Google 'australian police taser videos' if you have any doubt about some cops' ability to be flexible with SOP. I've seen enough stupid behavior from the folks in blue (and other macho types with SOP) to buy this story, no probs.


----------

